
What I Did After Police Killed My Son (2014) - oftenwrong
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/08/what-i-did-after-police-killed-my-son-110038
======
csdtx
Many police departments do not screen for psychological pathologies, and even
if they do would they really work for psychopaths who want to kill people? For
someone who is a blood thirsty psychopath who wants to get away with murder,
is there anything better than working for police/military since they can just
say "It was an accident."?

About 1% of the population could be considered psychopaths, so there would be
plenty in the police/military.

[https://fox6now.com/2017/11/09/13-years-later-documentary-
gi...](https://fox6now.com/2017/11/09/13-years-later-documentary-gives-father-
of-man-shot-by-kenosha-police-new-hope/)

It is also clearly obvious this cop was lying in order to get away with this.
The question is why were the other officers also lying?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBMNHGAFRI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBMNHGAFRI)
The cop talking to the father

~~~
Fezzik
Do you have a citation or real-life experience regarding that assertion? My
understanding is that all law enforcement officers that go on to carry a
firearm undergo a comprehensive psychological evaluation prior to or around
when they enter the academy. This information may be unique to Oregon, but as
an attorney I have worked with tons of law enforcement officers and they have
all undergone psych evals... I know numerous social workers that have gone
through the application process but been passed over because of their psych
evals. Or so we assume - they are otherwise solid candidates.

~~~
csdtx
I highly doubt an intelligent psychopath who knows how to manipulate people
and knows what to say can't get through this "comprehensive psychological
evaluation". If you want to kill people you aren't going to tell others this
in the open, or admit it on a test.

Unless those tests include CT scans of brain activity I wouldn't trust it. And
that would only disqualify people born with some sort of problem, not people
who develop it because of upbringing.

Also [https://thefreethoughtproject.com/dad-confronts-cop-
killed-h...](https://thefreethoughtproject.com/dad-confronts-cop-killed-his-
son-secretly-records/) mentions the officer that told the guy to shoot killed
himself after the event. So it's likely this case might just be a freak
accident due to negligence and poor training.

~~~
Fezzik
That’s not at all how psychological evaluations work - the participant is not
asked “do you enjoy killing people?” It looks like about 90% of police officer
jobs use psychological evaluations as a screening tool:
[https://www.thebalancecareers.com/psychological-exams-and-
sc...](https://www.thebalancecareers.com/psychological-exams-and-screening-
for-police-officers-974785)

The effectiveness of such evaluations as screening tools can certainly be
questioned, but given that you had no idea they were even used makes me think
you probably have little-to-no-knowledge if how psych evals are conducted or
how they may or may not be accurate.

And the notion that a psychopath would go through the substantial process of
applying to be a police officer, then go through the academy, then go through
a probationary period... just to kill another person, instead of just killing
that person, is cooky. Obviously we have significant problems with the
behaviors of some of the 650,000+ law enforcement officers in the US, but what
your describing is not a part of that.

------
kyleee
interesting and sad story. It is light on details of the incident, other than
a passing reference that it was a DUI, and the cop shot the handcuffed son in
the head claiming that the son went for his gun (when his holster had actually
snagged on a car mirror)

Would be ideal to have bodycam footage from all officers

